
Now the hard part: Why Netflix's toughest days are still ahead - hhs
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/all/now-hard-part-why-netflix-s-toughest-days-are-still-n1031461
======
civicsquid
The nice thing about Netflix for the consumer was that you could go there to
watch a lot of things you were interested in watching. You didn't need five
(or more) different streaming services to get most of what you wanted. As the
article mentions, that's all changing.

To that end, I expect it will be difficult for some of these new services to
stay alive for very long if competition continues to increase. In particular,
if each network or major media company winds up with a paid streaming service,
I imagine consumers will not be interested in signing up for many of them.

